# Best place to get gravel?



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Where can I get gravel from? I like black gravel, and I'm noticing if I get it at petsmart, petco or pet warehouse, I am going to spend alot of money. I have a 125gal and all these stores sell black gravel for $16 per 20lbs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

It looks like Petco currently has it on sale for $11.24 online. They say you get free shipping on orders of $49 or more, but that much gravel would be heavy. The free shipping might not apply.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Some fish stores (not the chain stores though) sell bulk gravel and sand, and that is less expensive than the commercially-bagged gravels. You can also buy in bulk from landscape or quarry supply stores, as long as you know what you are getting. Calcareous gravel and sand will raise hardness, which may be OK for livebearers or rift lake cichlids, but not for soft water setups. I've never found black fine gravels at these places locally, but I have been told it does exist.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

You're lucky I'm really cheap.. I've done a lot of research on 'alternative' black gravels...



First, try to call everywhere you can (pool supply stores, hardware stores, etc) to try to find this-









in S-grade black. It's pretty dusty, so wash it well in warm water, but it's magnificient after it's cleaned.








T-Grade is a little larger (but smaller than most aquarium gravels)
It's $7-20 for 50Ib bag
This link might be able to help you-
3M.com Redirect Page



If no such luck, then call sports supply stores and look for 'Soil Master Select' or 'Turface'

Both also require rinsing, but have the advantage of being decent for planted tanks (if you decide to go that route) They're available in a few colors.. There might be a black, but I know there's a very natural-looking dark gray.

"SMS' in Charcoal-








Wait, aw... it's been discontinued. Might still find it somewhere.

Turface Gray- also discontinued.

Price varies wildly depending on the store.... Still way cheap though.

Finally, as a last resort option...
If you don't want any soft-bellied fishes, contact asphalt and contruction companies to find 'Black Beauty'. It's an aggregate used in sandblasting, but is totally inert.. It's not as course as you'd think, but definately too rough for cories or loaches, and should not be used with cichlids that sift sand.
It definately has a 'sparkle' from the quartz... but here's a pic. I'd reccomend 'fine' or 'extra fine' grades








It's about $8 per 50 pounds.. other than the fish restrictions, it's completely safe for other species (as far as I know.) I've seen it in Discus show tanks and it's pretty amazing.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

redchigh said:


> You're lucky I'm really cheap.. I've done a lot of research on 'alternative' black gravels...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they all safe for fresh water aquarium? I mean I suppose they are knowing that you use them yourself. I will have bottom dwellars like plecos and loaches.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I actually have not used them, but not for lack of trying. I have several very close friends that have used them.

In that case, don't go with the black beauty... but the others will be fine as long as you wash them well. They're all totally inert.

(The SMS and Turface can sometimes affect kh and, as a result, ph... If you soak it in tap water for a few hours, rinse, and then use it, it works like a charm.)

The SMS and Turface are 'fancy' versions of this product-









only smoothed out and colored.
Oil Dri is SUPER cheap- Roughly $3 for (equivilent of) 50 pounds. I have it in nearly all my tanks right now, but it's not black.

If you don't mind a variable medium gray, then try it. It's sold in the automotive section of wal-mart. I've heard it's safe for cories, but I've never tried it. Not sure if I'd risk it or not. I can't find any pictures of it, but for $3, go buy some and look at it for yourself. and post a picture for me. :lol:

If you want a planted tank, then instead of soaking the Oil-Dri (or Turface, or SMS..) in water, Mix up some fertiliser water in a pitcher- fertiliser brand doesn't matter to be honest- I use miracle grow now.
Make it strong- I use about 3 tbsp of miracle grow in 1 gallon of water. 
Then pour that onto the DRY, BRAND NEW, turface/oil-dri/SMS. Let it sit for a little while (I usually let it sit for an hour or two.)
Then add enough water to the oil-dri to cover it, and let it sit as long as you want. (I let it sit for 24 hours)
Then rinse it extremely well, and use it in your tank.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

I cant seem to find black anywhere. Everything is either quartz or granite and they are all earthy tones. Yes cheap, but no the look I'm going for.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Then colorquartz is your best bet... If you can't find it, I guess tahitian moon sand is the next choice at $1/pound.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Heres what I got. I actually talked to this place in town called thr Stone garden, cool name. Well, they have black river rock that are about the size of an inch, and they sell it 66cents per pound. I figured I'm going along the lines of cheaper pebble substrate and then laying those rocks on top. I'm thinking that should work just fine. What do you all think?

The gentleman there also mentioned a co-workers has the same setup for his fish tank and he said it is so much easier to clean than any other substrate he has ever had.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Larger gravels are notorious at collecting detritus which can harm water quality. Have you considered play sand (super cheap) or another cheap substrate with an inch or so of Tahitian moon sand on top?


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

redchigh said:


> Larger gravels are notorious at collecting detritus which can harm water quality. Have you considered play sand (super cheap) or another cheap substrate with an inch or so of Tahitian moon sand on top?


Im so back and forth with this stuff. I think I may try a different substrat. I feel like all the black will be too much. But the think is that I really want a Black Ghost Knife. Will they do fine if I go with a lighter substrate. I just checkout a post in the pictures section with thread name "55 gal resurrection," I'm diggin that style. Black background, with the stone gravel substrate and plants.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

We've all been suggesting suitable substrate materials without knowing what fish are going in the tank, or if plants are intended. Now that you're giving some of this info, we can narrow things down for you.

If you are intending a black ghost knifefish, you want a dark substrate. You will have minimal light, and thick floating plants. BGK cannot be in a brightly-lit tank. This means substrate plants may not have sufficient light, but some low light plants might work, or you can be authentic and have lots of wood and branches, dry leaves, etc. A sand substrate is best as this fish will dig in the substrate for food, similar to corys and loaches. Sand suits all these fish. And playsand works very well, I have it in 4 tanks. It is dark gray dry, and while it does tend to lighten in the aquarium with sufficient plants, wood, etc. this soon fades.

This is explained in the profile, click the shaded name. [I sometimes wonder why I work to put so much info in the profiles, no one seems to read them.:-?]

Byron.


----------



## Wattser93 (Feb 20, 2012)

Byron said:


> We've all been suggesting suitable substrate materials without knowing what fish are going in the tank, or if plants are intended. Now that you're giving some of this info, we can narrow things down for you.
> 
> If you are intending a black ghost knifefish, you want a dark substrate. You will have minimal light, and thick floating plants. BGK cannot be in a brightly-lit tank. This means substrate plants may not have sufficient light, but some low light plants might work, or you can be authentic and have lots of wood and branches, dry leaves, etc. A sand substrate is best as this fish will dig in the substrate for food, similar to corys and loaches. Sand suits all these fish. And playsand works very well, I have it in 4 tanks. It is dark gray dry, and while it does tend to lighten in the aquarium with sufficient plants, wood, etc. this soon fades.
> 
> ...


I do. It's my reference guide before I make any aquarium related purchase. Tons of great information that's available on the internet, but not in the easy to read guide you have.

I wish I had done black substrate in my tank, I definitely will in my next tank. I'm thinking about doing a 20 gallon critter tank with emphasis on shrimp and snails along with some fish (haven't decided).

Is small rock or sand better suited to critters?

Sorry for it being off topic, I mainly responded to give Byron credit for the profiles, they've helped me immensely in the past few weeks.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Byron said:


> We've all been suggesting suitable substrate materials without knowing what fish are going in the tank, or if plants are intended. Now that you're giving some of this info, we can narrow things down for you.
> 
> If you are intending a black ghost knifefish, you want a dark substrate. You will have minimal light, and thick floating plants. BGK cannot be in a brightly-lit tank. This means substrate plants may not have sufficient light, but some low light plants might work, or you can be authentic and have lots of wood and branches, dry leaves, etc. A sand substrate is best as this fish will dig in the substrate for food, similar to corys and loaches. Sand suits all these fish. And playsand works very well, I have it in 4 tanks. It is dark gray dry, and while it does tend to lighten in the aquarium with sufficient plants, wood, etc. this soon fades.
> 
> ...


Byron,

I do check out the profiles. May have came off wrong, but I am diggin the black and black ghost, but I cannot seem to find black substrate for a good price. Then I saw the natural look of the post i saw in the pictures section and now I dont know what way to go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Wattser93 said:


> I do. It's my reference guide before I make any aquarium related purchase. Tons of great information that's available on the internet, but not in the easy to read guide you have.
> 
> I wish I had done black substrate in my tank, I definitely will in my next tank. I'm thinking about doing a 20 gallon critter tank with emphasis on shrimp and snails along with some fish (haven't decided).
> 
> ...


I would use playsand with shrimp. See next post too, photo will be attached.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

CinBos said:


> Byron,
> 
> I do check out the profiles. May have came off wrong, but I am diggin the black and black ghost, but I cannot seem to find black substrate for a good price. Then I saw the natural look of the post i saw in the pictures section and now I dont know what way to go.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here is a photo of one of my tanks with the playsand I mentioned. This is very natural, this sand replicates that found in many streams in Amazonia. It is darker "live" than what appears in the photo.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Byron said:


> Here is a photo of one of my tanks with the playsand I mentioned. This is very natural, this sand replicates that found in many streams in Amazonia. It is darker "live" than what appears in the photo.


I like that. Where can you get that?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

CinBos said:


> I like that. Where can you get that?


Home Depot and Lowe's carry this, as far as I know; it is called Quikrete Play Sand, comes in 55lb/25kg bags for around $7 (in Canada, may be less in the USA). Two bags will do your 125g, I used 2 bags in my 115g (photo below).


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

These are the too I saw, but nothing byt the exact name you mentioned.

50 lb. Play Sand-40100301 at The Home Depot

50 lb. Pool Filter Sand-115350 at The Home Depot


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Byron said:


> Home Depot and Lowe's carry this, as far as I know; it is called Quikrete Play Sand, comes in 55lb/25kg bags for around $7 (in Canada, may be less in the USA). Two bags will do your 125g, I used 2 bags in my 115g (photo below).


I'm really digging the natural color on this tank. Exactly what I would like now.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

CinBos said:


> These are the too I saw, but nothing byt the exact name you mentioned.
> 
> 50 lb. Play Sand-40100301 at The Home Depot
> 
> 50 lb. Pool Filter Sand-115350 at The Home Depot


This is the sand I have:
Quikrete | Playsand 30kg | Home Depot Canada

Without seeing what the sand you linked actually looks like, I couldn't say if it is similar or not, or better. "Tan" is what the store calls the Quikrete play sand I believe, but again I would want to see it before I bought it.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Byron said:


> This is the sand I have:
> Quikrete | Playsand 30kg | Home Depot Canada
> 
> Without seeing what the sand you linked actually looks like, I couldn't say if it is similar or not, or better. "Tan" is what the store calls the Quikrete play sand I believe, but again I would want to see it before I bought it.


Yeah they have that same one at Lowes. So I will go and check that out today.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Byron said:


> This is the sand I have:
> Quikrete | Playsand 30kg | Home Depot Canada
> 
> Without seeing what the sand you linked actually looks like, I couldn't say if it is similar or not, or better. "Tan" is what the store calls the Quikrete play sand I believe, but again I would want to see it before I bought it.


So this is good for soft bellied fish? And how did you prep it, did you just rinse it off?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

CinBos said:


> So this is good for soft bellied fish? And how did you prep it, did you just rinse it off?


The playsand is fine for all fish. I have my corys and loaches over this, they love it.

Takes lots and lots and lots of rinsing to remove all the dirt. But in the end, worth it.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Byron, your tanks are absolutely beautiful. Of course, I expected that.

The substrate in your photos looks like small gravel to me. Is this just a matter of terminology, or what ? The Play Sand at my Home Depot (I work there) is tan and has the consistency of beach sand.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

fish monger said:


> Byron, your tanks are absolutely beautiful. Of course, I expected that.
> 
> The substrate in your photos looks like small gravel to me. Is this just a matter of terminology, or what ? The Play Sand at my Home Depot (I work there) is tan and has the consistency of beach sand.


If it is Quikrete Play Sand, that is what I have in the tanks pictured in this thread. The sand looks different wet under daylight tubes than it does dry, but it is quite a nice sand.

And thanks for the compliments.:-D

Byron.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, I've always wanted to try sand, but I think that wasn't considered to be a good idea in the old days. Something about it compacting too tightly around plant roots. Your plants prove that wrong.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

fish monger said:


> Well, I've always wanted to try sand, but I think that wasn't considered to be a good idea in the old days. Something about it compacting too tightly around plant roots. Your plants prove that wrong.


I held off trying sand for just this reason. And there is validity in the compaction issue, if one is not careful. Any substrate will compact, and the finer the material the more it compacts. But plant roots (substrate plants) work against this, as do Malaysian Livebearing snails. My sand substrates are shallower than my gravel used to be.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

I used to have the Malaysian Live-bearing Snails. We called them horn of plenty snails. Can't even remember how I acquired them; however, I remember that we always thought that they were part of the secret recipe for healthy plants. When I say we, I'm talking about two old friends and I back when we were teenagers...a million years ago. You could plant a 29 gallon aquarium luxuriantly for about $10 back then.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Byron said:


> This is the sand I have:
> Quikrete | Playsand 30kg | Home Depot Canada
> 
> Without seeing what the sand you linked actually looks like, I couldn't say if it is similar or not, or better. "Tan" is what the store calls the Quikrete play sand I believe, but again I would want to see it before I bought it.


Just checked out the sand, it is legit sand and not gravel like your aquariums show.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Gravel is $11 for 25lb bag @ Walmart
Grave is $16 for 25lb bag @ PetSmart

Everywhere else its almost $20 or more. Home depot gravel has too much powdered dirt.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah I just checked walmart. Black gravel for $3.48 for 5 lb bags. Not too bad codiserig chain pet store sell the the same size bags for $5. Think I make just go this route. I wonder how many bags I will need to fill the 125 gal tank??!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

CinBos said:


> Just checked out the sand, it is legit sand and not gravel like your aquariums show.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't follow this...I do not have gravel in those tanks that were pictured in this thread, that is Quikrete Play Sand from Home Depot.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

The old rule of thumb is one pound per gallon; however, I saw a formula that says multiply the length in inches by the width in inches of your tank, drop the last number and that is how much you need in pounds for about a 2 inch average depth. For example, a 10 x 20 tank would need 20 lbs for a 2 inch depth of gravel. I think that latter makes more sense. Using the pound per gallon rule, I always wind up needing more. Also, some people think that larger tanks, like yours, need a deeper layer of gravel to look good.


----------



## AlainaToadpipe (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm really glad to have gotten to read through this thread. We've got the natural rock look (with requisite shiny bobbles) in the new tank. But, as I'm working on it, I'm planning the Dream Tank, which would have sand instead. So glad to see the information about where to find good, inert sand before making some sort of terrible mistake or spending hundreds of dollars trying to fill the tank.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Byron said:


> I don't follow this...I do not have gravel in those tanks that were pictured in this thread, that is Quikrete Play Sand from Home Depot.


Told you man, I'm so back in forth, lol. Looking at your tanks it looks like gravel. Is there any way I could see a closeup picture of your substrate?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

